
FREE PDF: Swift 2 Cheat Sheet and Quick Reference - jamesDGreg
http://swiftmonthly.com/?cheatsheet
======
joshguthrie
If I'm giving out my email, this doesn't qualify as "free".

------
hugecannon
Signed up with temporary email - 404'd on downloading the pdf. Anyone else?

~~~
wille92
Same here, download doesn't seem to be working

